# BLAS Help



## NSee (May 24, 2003)

Recently, I have been working on a project in Apple Computers Mac OS X 10.2, where I have been trying to implement Apple Computers version of BLAS (www.netlib.org/blas/), which is contained in its veclib framework (http://developer.apple.com/techpubs/macosx/ReleaseNotes/vecLib.html). I have been trying very hard to get it working, but I have extremely limited knowledge of compiling under UNIX and all instructions I have found assume some sort of advanced knowledge. One of the places I started understanding this is with the documentation for the PPC G4 Altivec unit (http://developer.apple.com/hardware/ve/index.html). One of the places that seemed to provide tantalizing information was at http://developer.apple.com/hardware/ve/quickstart.html, especially its mentioning of CBLAS, along with here, http://developer.apple.com/hardware/ve/algorithms.html.
	One of the best system seems to be GSL, (http://sources.redhat.com/gsl/), but I am unsure if can accomplish the routines I need. I need to accomplish high speed fast fourier transforms in 2 dimensions, maybe even 3. If anyone has any commentary on that program or how to compile it, that would be great also.
	Another good place to look is by searching for VBLAS, CBLAS, or BLAS on goggle along with the words Mac OS X or Darwin or Terminal. Another good thing to look up is the SUN supercomputing libraries. Another good place to look is SALs numerical analysis miselaneous software. It has many of the links to different BLAS and FFT processing programs. See : http://sal.kachinatech.com/B/0/ 
	Basically, I wish to know how to get a BLAS or similar FFT processing system working in Mac OS X (which has Darwin underlying it) so I can input supercomputer style computations. Anyone willing to help me?


----------



## NSee (May 26, 2003)

Thanks for the help, but from all the references I've gotten, its boiled down to a single realization. I do not know how to use GCC correctly. If someone could give me pointers on the correct commands, that would be helpful. Is this http://gcc.gnu.org/onlinedocs/gcc-3.3/gcc/ a good place to start? Thanks for any help!


----------



## NSee (May 26, 2003)

should this work?
gcc

Make 
# include <veclib/veclib.h>
- include (all the blas files, unless they are already in there)
-E
-std=c89. 
iso9899:199409 
-I [/system/frameworks.. or other places for all directories with needed files]
-I- [/ for directories that seem to conflict if placed first]
-o (somewhere)

compile (whatever somewhere was) -framework vecLib


----------



## lurk (May 27, 2003)

Also if you do not need to use BLAS explicitly there is a veclib framework whihc will giv you access to a set of optimized vector routiens which use altivec when possible.  Even when it is not possible like when using double floats the veclib stuff is very well tuned and goes much faster than the code the compiler generates in mast random situations.

Oh and it is really easy to use.

-Eric


----------



## NSee (May 27, 2003)

Do you mean that I can input a blas command directly into the terminal?


----------



## NSee (May 29, 2003)

Most of my questions have been answered, see http://forums.macosxhints.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=61582. But if you have anything to add to what was said before, that would be helpful. Anyone that contributed, you all have been of great assistance.


----------



## NSee (May 30, 2003)

SEE this site, it will tell new developments today, need help!
http://forums.macosxhints.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=12154


----------

